
Writing Network Drivers in Haskell [pdf] - zillolo
https://www.net.in.tum.de/fileadmin/bibtex/publications/theses/2019-ixy-haskell.pdf
======
zillolo
The original:
[https://github.com/emmericp/ixy](https://github.com/emmericp/ixy)

Haskell: [https://github.com/ixy-languages/ixy.hs](https://github.com/ixy-
languages/ixy.hs)

Brothers in arms: [https://github.com/ixy-languages](https://github.com/ixy-
languages)

Previous discussion:

\- Rust:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18405515](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18405515)

\- Go:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18399389](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18399389)

